# 2005 Cranks won't start aftermarket key



## martinezgene (Oct 19, 2015)

I recently bought a repossessed 2005 Altima with a aftermarket key. The car cranks but would not start(turn over). We changed the crank and cam sensor and still same problem. I towed car to Nissan dealer and they reprogrammed my aftermarket key and it started. The car started fine and worked a few times and now its the same problem. The dealer told me the code may not hold on key when he first programmed it. I went back to ask if he could program a Nissan key and he insist it has to be something else. I explained it is doing the exact same thing it was doing when I first brought it in. The dealer want me to do a full diagnostics.

My question is can a aftermarket key loose its program or sync? Can it be something else? If so what?
When I am cranking the ignition none of the gauges move? Should they move when you first turn the key?

Thanks in advance


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

might be the immobiliser control (around the ignition sw)
also may want to move this to the "L31" section, probably get more response


----------



## martinezgene (Oct 19, 2015)

thanks, should I re post in that section? Is there away to move this post?

I listed it in L31. Somebody please close this post


----------



## 05nismogurl (Jul 24, 2015)

Get a genuine nissan key, same thing happen to me


----------



## 05nismogurl (Jul 24, 2015)

Key shop Have it reflashed


----------

